# Anyone familiar with AQHA stud Zipped Cash?



## Cynical25

Son of Zippos Old Gold, was only shown once due to injury. Curious if anyone has known/seen/worked with any of his offspring. Google isn't finding much.


----------



## MLS147

Cynical25 said:


> Son of Zippos Old Gold, was only shown once due to injury. Curious if anyone has known/seen/worked with any of his offspring. Google isn't finding much.


Www.rczippin.com or google winridge farms or also zipped cash has his own FB page. I know the owner she is my best friend. I have had the opportunity to work with both cash and one of his foals. Super balanced with amazing minds. I have rode cash post injury he is completely sound and an absolute blast. Cash will likely be shown either this year or next. I am biased but i really encourage you to go see the videos and read others who have commented.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shorty01

*Zipped Cash*

I recently bred my Zippo Jack Bar daughter to Zipped Cash. I have loved his babies since the first time Deana, his current owner, told me about him. They are great movers with great minds. We hauled down to have our mare bred on site. Deana brought "Cash" out for us to meet him. In the peak of breeding season and with new mares just arriving on the property, he was a complete gentleman! 
I am so excited to see him hit the show pen!

I highly recommend you check him out! Go to www.rczippin.com or to www.winridgefarm.com You can see videos and pictures of Cash and his offspring.


----------



## triplehloves1

I own a Zipped Cash gelding. He just turned one last month and is amazingly balanced and mature. He is a very flat mover and has a great trainable mind!! 

I bought my Cash baby from Cashs owner, Deana, I was very happy with the care she provides, not only to Cash, but also to her mares and their babies. Deana was always available to answer any questions I may have had through out the whole process. If I ever decide to breed my mare it will be to Zipped Cash. 

Cash is an AMAZING mover and looker...I recommend you take a look at him at www.rczippin.com or on Facebook.


----------



## SugarNSpice

Um, not to play devil's advocate, but...did you notice that all three of those replies are all pretty similarly worded and each person has a total of 1 post, no picture, and joined May 2013? Seems kinda fishy...


**Edit** Also just noticed that this was originally posted about 3 weeks ago, and now all of a sudden those 3 replies are posted within about an hour of each other....


----------



## texasgal

DING DING DING .... sugar and spice wins the prize!! VERY observant.. lol.

Looks suspiciously like a case of shameless self spamming.


----------



## Shorty01

I just joined this forum today and noticed this topic regarding Cash (Zipped Cash). I know the stud owner and have become friends with her over the last couple years. I live in WA state, about 6 hours from Deana. She and this stud are very ligit. I cannot say enough about the way we've been treated or the quality of the stud. We dropped off our mare along with another mare for a friend for a week and Deana went above and beyond what I would have ever expected. The mare care was excellent. 

Cynical25 - you will not be disappointed with this stud or his babies.

SugarNSpice and texasgal - Observant, yeah I guess, but shame on you for making such an assumption about someone you don't know.


----------



## SugarNSpice

Texasgal - Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not lol, but I just wanted to point it out on the off chance that the OP didn't pay close attention.

Shorty01 - Don't want to accuse you of anything, but honestly, can you tell me that if you read that you wouldn't be slightly suspicious?
**Edit** And it's spelled "legit", kinda ironic to incorrectly spell that word, is it not? lol


----------



## Cynical25

Thanks. I recently acquired a 2011 Zipped Cash gelding with little knowledge of the stud and was just curious if anyone here had input. I've Googled, YouTubed & Facebooked the heck out of him, lol.


----------



## texasgal

SugarNSpice said:


> Texasgal - Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not lol, but I just wanted to point it out on the off chance that the OP didn't pay close attention.
> 
> Shorty01 - Don't want to accuse you of anything, but honestly, can you tell me that if you read that you wouldn't be slightly suspicious?
> **Edit** And it's spelled "legit", kinda ironic to incorrectly spell that word, is it not? lol


Not sarcastic .. just playing, but genuine. I usually notice things like that. It does LOOK suspicious ... 

Shorty. I never accused. Just said it LOOKED suspicious. I wonder who those other two people are that signed in and posted less than an hour before you did?


----------



## stevenson

TGal.. I think its odd, when people dont put where they are from ! You comment, and wont even put where you are from ? I wonder are they that paranoid or do they have multiple names ??


----------



## LovemesomeZippo

I know Zipped Cash personally  He is an awesome horse. I used to work for Dale Parker and had the priveledge to work ZC in the round pen for abt a year. He moves like the wind  We own his first born colt,and his firstborn filly. Both are outstanding, and beautiful to behold. We recently started Cash'N (the son) and he has done outstanding. Never once even offered to buck . We have Cash'N's first foal, Grandson to Zipped Cash on the ground this year, and we are so proud to carry on with this line of . In addition, we own 2 out of Zippos Old Gold horses, and these have been the smartest, easiest horses to train to ride.
I live In Alvarado Tx.


----------



## triplehloves1

Oh my, I just thought the OP wanted to know about Zipped Cash! Sorry if by replying I caused anyone to become upset or that this should be considered spamming because that is not what was intended. Yes we all do know eachother through different avenues and we do know Cash and his babies, but I thought thats what the OP wanted to know.

Sugar and Spice and Texasgal, I will be happy to post a picture and will be glad to answer any questions any of you may have for me. My name is Helen and I have been friends with Deana for a while. She is very knowlegeable in the area of breeding. I got my first horse from Deana six years ago and she still helps me anytime I need it to this day. I recently bought a Cash baby from her and was answering the question the OP asked. 
Again..Happy to answer any questions you may have for me reguarding Cash or his babies or Cash's owner Deana. 

Helen


----------



## Shorty01

Thank you for the spelling lesson. Please pardon my incorrect spelling.

I think you may be reading too much into this... I know the other 2 people who responded as well. Bottom line is it sounds like everyone who has come into contact with Zipped Cash or his owner, past or present, have had good experiences.

I don't really care when anyone else joined or posted their responses.


----------



## texasgal

No worries, folks. Didn't mean to accuse anyone of anything. I do still think it's odd that three people joined the same forum and posted in the same thread about the same stallion within the same hour.

Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction ..

Cyn .. sorry if this hijacked your thread .. *hugs*


----------



## SugarNSpice

It wasn't my intention to cause any problems, was just pointing out what I saw since it seemed odd. It's none of my business beyond that. Hope you find the info you're looking for Cyn!


----------



## Cynical25

It's all good, TG. Definitely looked a bit fishy 

I'm happy to have found my own little Cash - great tempermant, very smart, and a nice little mover. Was just hoping for a little insight into his family tree.


----------



## stevenson

so are you asking for lineage ? do these horses breed back to Zippo pine bars ? I had a zippo gelding, we sold him as a yearling, he lives down the road from now and is a very nice horse.


----------



## MLS147

Jumping in this a little late but am feeling the need to reply. My name is Elizabeth and I am from Sweet Home Oregon. I posted the initial response. I enjoy browsing the forum for information but often refain from ever commenting as it seems no matter what the topic, the conversation tends to sway to the negative. I now find this a bit amusing. I speak up on something I know a little about and surprise, leave it to some one to find negativity within. Sorry Deana, I didn't see it heading that direction but shocker it did. I just thought what a great oppertunity to strike up the conversation and share how great Cash and his foals are. I mean after all the question was asked. The information was provided. Is this not a public forum? People really need to lighten up on these things. I have read posts from people who sought out advice or information regarding problems or issues with their horse, they get completely bashed. Terrible! These forums are not for the faint of heart. Unfortunately the world is full of those that are quick to Judge. My take I learned when I was a kid, if you can't think of anything nice to say, think real hard about saying it at all.


----------



## franknbeans

I have never seen so many newbies on one thread-EVER! Personally I think they are all friends and found HF after one noticed a post about their mutual friends stud. So, OP-guess you still really don't know, since you really have no good objective opinions.


----------

